# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  روش کپی کردن یک فایل dll در پوشه system32

## relax_cp

با سلام
به چه روشی میشود فایلی را در پوشه system32 سیستم، مقصد کپی کنیم
من  از دستورات مختلفی استفاده کردم نمیشه لطفا اگر راه حلی داره بگید؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Bronx

این دستور cmd یا با run
copy c:\text.txt system32

موفق باشید

----------


## alirezabahrami

> با سلام
> به چه روشی میشود فایلی را در پوشه system32 سیستم، مقصد کپی کنیم
> من از دستورات مختلفی استفاده کردم نمیشه لطفا اگر راه حلی داره بگید؟؟؟


با سلام
بهترین راه اين است كه براي برنامه ات يك فايل ستاپ داشته باشيد و از داخل ستاپ فايل را در پوشه system32 قرار بدهيد يا به قولي آن را رجیستر کنی .
موفق باشيد

----------


## relax_cp

متاسفانه نمي تونم بارش setup درست كنم. لطفا يك راهي پيدا كنيد.

----------


## DLL_DLL

توسط دستور Filecopy میتونی فایل را کپی کنی!

----------


## relax_cp

نمي شه چون توي مسير system32 هست ويندوز اجازه نميده .
ضمنا اگه ميشه يك نمونه بذاريد تا  مجدد تست كنم شايد اشتباه كد رو مينويسم.
ممنون

----------


## alirezabahrami

> نمي شه چون توي مسير system32 هست ويندوز اجازه نميده .
> ضمنا اگه ميشه يك نمونه بذاريد تا مجدد تست كنم شايد اشتباه كد رو مينويسم.
> ممنون


از نمونه ضميمه استفاده كن!
موفق باشيد

----------


## DLL_DLL

بیا عزیزم!

یادت باشه دستور filecopy باید همیشه آخرش اسم فایل را بنویسی!

راستی دوست من ! کوچ کردن به VB.net کار چند روزه! اونجا دیگه لازم نیست کد بنویسی برای پیدا کردن Windows folder ! 
همش آمادست!
 
FileCopy "c:\a\abc.dll","d:\b\abc.dll"

----------


## sinaafzali

سلام ببخشید من میخوام ی پنج تا dllبریزم تو system32 زیادم به برنامه نویسی وارد نیستم میشه ی راه حلی چیزی بم بگین؟(MSVRC100_clr0400.dll)(MSVRC100.dll)(MSV  CP100.dll)(Mfc100u.dll(MFC100.dll اینا هست که کیخوام بریزم

----------


## samiasoft

درود

بهترین راه استفاده از نرم افزار های ساخت ستاپ می باشد.

----------


## علیرضا5

کلا در برنامه نویسی هیچ نیازی به کپی کردن یک فایل در سیستم32 نیست اگر مشکل رجستری داری از این سورس استفاده کن

----------


## reaper1

سلام ببخشد اگه یه بازی دانلود کنی و بعد مثلا ارور بده که فایل isdone.dll رو سیستم نداره میشه با رایت کردن فایلای بازی روی dvd ونصب کردنش از روی  dvd ارور شو درست کرد یا باید حتما فایل dll شو تو پوشه ویندوز کپی کنم تادرست بشه ؟؟ بیزحمت سریع جوابم و بدین من دارم دیونه میشم دیگه اه راستی اگه حتما باید کپیش کنم فایل رو میشه یه چند تارا معرفی کنی ممنون میشم ازتون  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :لبخند:

----------


## isaac23

شما که دو راه بیشتر نداری خوب تست کن هر دو راه یا میشه یا نمیشه .ولی باید خود فایل دی ال ال رو حتما تو پوشه ویندوز یا کنار بازی باشه

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

برای کپی فایل بدون هیچ گونه دردسری و راحتر مراحل زیر رو انجام




در ویژوال بیسیک برو بر روی گزینه تب project


و بعد روی قسمت references کلیک بکن


و به دنبال microsoft scriping runtime
بگرد .  و تیک آن را بزن


و از دستور زیر برای کپی برنامه ات مثلا استفاده کن


Set b = a.GetFile(App.Path & "\bank.mdb")
b.Copy "c:\bank.mdb"

خیلی راحت

----------


## cabir_0381

> برای کپی فایل بدون هیچ گونه دردسری و راحتر مراحل زیر رو انجام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> در ویژوال بیسیک برو بر روی گزینه تب project
> 
> 
> و بعد روی قسمت references کلیک بکن
> ...


بعد باید به جای bank.mdp اسم فایل را بنویسیم ؟

----------

